# Tourangebot südlich der Harburger Berge



## Janny (25. März 2004)

Hallo miteinander,
ich wollte mal schauen, ob an einer Tour südlich der Harburger Berge Interesse besteht.
Da gibt es grob zwei lohnende Ziele:
a) meine Hausrunde (Brunsberg / Büsenbachtal) 
b) die Heide zwischen Schierhorn, Undeloh /Wilsede (mit dem sagenhaften Wilseder Berg, der höchsten Erhebung Norddeutschlands)
Insgesamt ist das hier alles schon flacher und eher eine entschärfte Version der HaBe.
Wie und wann dann die Tour letztendlich gestaltet wird, hängt von den Wünschen der Teilnehmer ab.
Denkbar:
1.Start an einem der altbekannten Treffpunkte, dann durch die HaBe und Rosengarten nach a)  ca. 65km
2.Start an einem der altbekannten Treffpunkte, dann durch die HaBe und Rosengarten nach a) und b)  > 100km
3.Start in Buchholz, dann a)  ca. 30km
4.Start in Buchholz, dann a) und b)  ca. 70km
5.Start in Handeloh dann b)  ca. 45km

Oder was da noch so an Kombinationen möglich ist.


----------



## carmichael88 (25. März 2004)

Von Buchholz in die berge wäre nicht schlecht! Komme aus tostedt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (25. März 2004)

if ozei.hastime = true then ozei.dabei   

Ich hab noch bis zum 7. April Semesterferien, danach könnte ich nur am WE.


----------



## bofh_marc (25. März 2004)

Ich wollte eigentlich eh mal laenger fahren. Ich haette also nichts gegen folgenden Plan:

Ich komme nach Buchholz mit dem Radel (hin und zurueck so 35 km)
dann irgendwie in Buchholz und Umgebung 60-70 km
Tempo nicht zu hoch, ich will ja heil wieder nach hause kommen.

An welchen Tag hattest Du gedacht?

Marc


----------



## carmichael88 (25. März 2004)

Das is ne gute idee marc, in buchholz is eigendlich auch ganz geil so city biken!


----------



## Gerrit (25. März 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> ich wollte mal schauen, ob an einer Tour südlich der Harburger Berge Interesse besteht.
> Da gibt es grob zwei lohnende Ziele:
> a) meine Hausrunde (Brunsberg / Büsenbachtal)
> b) die Heide zwischen Schierhorn, Undeloh /Wilsede (mit dem sagenhaften Wilseder Berg, der höchsten Erhebung Norddeutschlands)



Moin! An einer Büsenbachtalrunde wäre ich sehr interssiert - da sind wir vor einigen Jahren auch oft gefahren. Allerdings finde ich nicht, dass das wesentlich entschärfter als HaBe ist - wenn man alle Trails rund um die Höllenschlucht ausreizt, ist das schon ganz nett!

Allerdings ist meine Vortriebskraft aufgrund von Bewegungsmangel grad nicht sooo berauschend    

Wie sieht es heute nachmittag aus?? 

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## ossanhe (25. März 2004)

Also, solange das an den HaBe's losgeht und am wo-ende stattfindet,bin ich dabei.
100 km klingt gut!


----------



## carmichael88 (25. März 2004)

Hmm... Ich könnte erst in zwei wochen wieder! Morgen gehts erstmal nach dänemark biken


----------



## NoFunAtAll (25. März 2004)

Hi

Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe sowieo daran gedacht mal wieder eine Heidetour anzubieten. Aber in und um Buchholz zu fahren ist sicher auch eine gute Idee. Vom Fahren im Büsenbachtal habe ich schon gehört, aber habs noch nie gemacht. 

Wie wäre ne Tour am Sonntag????

@Janny: Wir wollten doch auch mal mit dem RR los?! Wie stehst denn damit?

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Janny (25. März 2004)

@ Ozei: schön, dann bist Du wohl wieder gesund

@ bofh_marc: ich könnte Ortsunkundigen auch ein Stück entgegenradeln

@ carmichael88: neeeee, in 'n Wald wollen wir, viel Spass bei den Wikingern und nicht so viel Hotdogs und Softeis essen

@Gerrit: ja nee, bischen kurzfristig für den nachmittag, haste ja sicher gemerkt; ich find's auch nett um die Höllenschlucht (die fürchterliche, sagenumwobene, wolfbewohnte, bikerverschlingende)

@BullriderBernd: auch für Dich gilt das Angebot, dass ich bofh_marc mache, aber vielleicht würdet Ihr dann ja eh' gemeinsam fahren

@NoFunAtAll: vielleicht kann man ja Deine 'Hausrunde' (Du hast mal von den Egestorfer Trails geschrieben?), an meine 'Hausrunde' anhängen; da Deine Strassenrakete ja wohl da ist und funktioniert, braucht 's eigentlich nur einen trockenen Tag und eine pm am Vortag zur Abstimmung

an alle: Ich visiere jetzt mal den kommenden Sonntag (28. 03.) an. Wenn der Wetterbericht günstig (trocken) aussieht, stelle ich die Tour am Freitag Abend in Grobform ins LMB. Dann können wir uns immer noch über Extrawünsche streiten.


----------



## vijoka (26. März 2004)

Hallo Jan,

kann leider am 28. nicht  

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spass  

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (26. März 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerrit: ja nee, bischen kurzfristig für den nachmittag, haste ja sicher gemerkt; ich find's auch nett um die Höllenschlucht (die fürchterliche, sagenumwobene, wolfbewohnte, bikerverschlingende)



Jo, war wohl 'n büschn kurzfristig - aber hätte ja sein können. Am WE kann ich leider nicht - Schade eigentlich. Aber wenn mal was in der Woche anliegt, sag' an!

Höllenschlucht ist echt cool - war aber lange nicht mehr da. Und bike(r)verschlingend ist die wirklich - habe vor 9(?) Jahren dort herabstürzenderweise meinen Helm terminiert  

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich mit nem Autolosen mithalten kann - bergab vielleicht 

ersma,
gerrit


----------



## NoFunAtAll (26. März 2004)

Hi
Mein MTB ist noch nicht wieder in Schuss, aber Samstag könnten wir Rennradel.
Also
Jan, wenn du das hier liest habe ich dich schon angerufen.


Bis dann
Gruß
Fritz


----------



## ozei (26. März 2004)

Wann + Wo + Wielange fahrt Ihr?


----------



## NoFunAtAll (26. März 2004)

ok, also Jan und ich haben´uns für morgen früh um 11 zum Rennradeln verabredet.

Wenn noch jmd Lust hat mitzukommen: wir treffen uns vor der Feuerwehr in Dierkshausen, welche direkt an der Hauptstraße ist und aufgrund der Größe des Ortes kaum zu übersehen ist
Dierkshausen ist übrigens der Nachbarort von Hanstedt.
Auf eine Wegbeschreibung verzichte ich, weil die für jeden Unterschiedlich würde.
Ist aber leicht zu finden.

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Janny (26. März 2004)

Ja schön.
Samstag auf der Strasse.
Sonntag in den Wald.
Den Termin Sonntag habe ich also ins LMB gestellt. 
Mal sehen wer sich traut.
Ich sage nur *Höllen*schlucht. Uahh - gruuuuselig.


----------



## gooseneck (26. März 2004)

Hi

hab mich gerade hier angemeldet. Sonntag passt mir prima, wo treffen wir uns?

Gruß
gooseneck

P.S. Da es die erste Ausfahrt dies Jahr wird, sollten wir nicht zu heftig anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. März 2004)

Wenn das Wetter paßt und ich mich wieder einigermaßen fit fühle (habe derzeit meine Stimme verloren, leichtes kratzen im Hals  ) bin ich dabei.
Ich komme aber dann mit dem Auto zum Bahnhof Buchholz


----------



## ozei (27. März 2004)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass wir Sonntag die Buchholz-Tour machen? Sollte dann noch jemand von den Locals ;-) ins LMB eintragen und nem Treffpunkt festlegen.

Laut wetter.de Wolken + 20% Niederlschlagsrisiko, laut wetter.com Regen + 80%. Ich hoffe wetter.de hat Recht   .


----------



## Rabbit (27. März 2004)

Ja, die *MTB*-Buchholz Tour findet am *Sonntag* statt, ist auch für den 28.03 im LMB eingetragen (12:00Uhr Bahnhof Buchholz)!

Heute am Samstag trafen sich wohl Fritz und Jan zu einer RR-Tour vor der Feuerwehr in Dierkshausen! Treffpunkt war 11:00 Uhr, die sollten also gerade schon unterwegs sein 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen in Buchholz!


----------



## ozei (27. März 2004)

Zum Glück ist mir gerade noch eingefallen, dass die Zeit umgestellt wird   . Sonst hätte ich wohl ne Aufhohljagd starten müssen


----------



## gooseneck (27. März 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis 
Da wärst du wohl nicht der Einzige gewesen  
Also bis morgen um 12 am Bhf Buchholz


----------



## Janny (27. März 2004)

Genau. 
Heute nacht werden die Uhren umgestellt. Eine Stunde vor.
Dann ist *Sommerzeit!*

Falls noch jemand aus den Harburger Bergen (evtl. Karlstein) mit dem Radl eskortiert werden will (bofh_marc, BullriderBernd ?), bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben. Morgen um 10:00 ist 's schon ziemlich knapp! Lieber früher.


----------



## Rabbit (27. März 2004)

Ich werde mich morgen wohl noch schonen müssen! Werde vielleicht alleine 'ne kleine Runde hier in Ahrensburg oder den HaBes drehen. Für 'ne "große" Tour fühle ich mich noch nicht wieder fit genug!

Viel Spaß in/um Buchholz in der Nordheide 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## gooseneck (28. März 2004)

So, ich fahr jetzt los!

Bis gleich


----------



## ozei (28. März 2004)

Sorry bin raus. Bin wohl doch noch nicht wieder richtig auf dem Dampfer. Viel Spass Jungs.


----------

